
How to DoS a federal wiretap - dreemteem
http://howto.techworld.com/networking/3206539/how-to-dos-a-federal-wiretap/?intcmp=hwt-hm-l
======
jacquesm
It's pretty early to make it seem like this is a done deal, from page wo in
the article:

"Because the researchers weren't able to test their techniques on real-world
systems they don't know for certain that they could thwart a wiretap. But
Sherr believes that "there are definitely dangers" in the way the standard is
written. "Because it's a black-box system, we don't know for sure."

And besides that, I don't think this will have much practical value. If you're
aware that you are being tapped you'd stop using your phone and if you are not
aware you're being tapped you are also not going to ddos the exchange-feds
connection.

The not-so-smart thing to do is to alert the feds to the fact that you know
you're being tapped by dos'ing them.

------
chasingsparks
Did anyone find a free copy (preferably PDF) of J-STD-025b?

~~~
jacquesm
<http://www.toodoc.com/j-std-025-b-pdf.html>

